# Looking for classical music: Proud and epic



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello and thanks for your time,

I'm in search of a music track but I am having trouble finding one that I can purchase or license. I was hoping to get some help here.
The general vibe of the music starts off quiet and soft with a simple melody, and it pickups in energy and feeling every 4 or 8 bars. Strings come in, then horns, then crescendos then it becomes epic and powerful. (think of a car or diamond commercial).

I was hoping someone can point me out to a composer or song or links to songs of this nature that I can purchase. Thanks for any suggetions.

a good example of the music I am looking is in the link below


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


>


This would be my best guess as well.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Good call couchie!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the links
Great examples here. So now that you obviously understand what feeling I am after in the music track, I'd like to hone in on it alittle more.
I was hoping to find a song perhaps more simple and less sophisticated but with the same feel. The above examples are great and epic but they tell kind of tell a story. Are there music tracks available that are similar to the music track that I listed in the OP or here:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/halo-3-original-soundtrack/id268582060 amazon






amazon






amazon






http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/blue-dragon-original-soundtrack/id275423881 amazon


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Try this, perhaps it's close to what you are looking for, maybe. :{






The finale of this extraordinary symphony to me is the embodiment of what your are seeking, proud and epic. I hope you find it to be exactly that. 

TPS


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Sibelius Symphony No. 1


----------

